# [V] PS3 Bluetooth Fernbedienung neu



## Freddy (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich biete an:





Eine neue, original verpackte PS3 Bluetooth Remote von Sony.


Neupreis 25€ 


VB: 20€ inkl. Versand per Post.


----------



## Freddy (28. Dezember 2010)

UP:
Jetzt auf ebay.
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


----------

